# how many members have pregnant bitches???



## cav (May 23, 2008)

just seen how many of us there is

im still playing the waiting game as my girlie is only 3 weeks and its to early to tel yet but fingers crossed plz!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

mine isn't pregnant now but had them 11 days ago so shes a new mummy does that count?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

candysmum said:


> mine isn't pregnant now but had them 11 days ago so shes a new mummy does that count?


yep it sure does 

you have done a great job with your first litter


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

cav said:


> yep it sure does
> 
> you have done a great job with your first litter


see this bit is the easy bit i have seen this bit while growing up!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

candysmum said:


> see this bit is the easy bit i have seen this bit while growing up!


yep so true,lots of fun and games to come

when are you worming them?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Waiting game here but hopefully will have some black and tans running around soon


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

cav said:


> yep so true,lots of fun and games to come
> 
> when are you worming them?


i was thinking friday as they will be 15 days then what do you think?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Waiting game here but hopefully will have some black and tans running around soon


good luck rach

so she did it then


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Rach said:


> Waiting game here but hopefully will have some black and tans running around soon


more puppies yay.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

candysmum said:


> i was thinking friday as they will be 15 days then what do you think?


yep that sound fine i always worm at 2 weeks 

spots,,,,how old of they before they get all the spots?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Got 2 bitches, one is 16 days post mating and one due to be mated any day now

Not something I usually do but as I am now a single parent myself and my eldest daughter decided if we were going to be housebound with a litter would prefer to do it one go

I must be mad


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

cav said:


> yep that sound fine i always worm at 2 weeks
> 
> spots,,,,how old of they before they get all the spots?


we have spots have had them for about 3 days maybe more! LOL  i was shocked at seeing them so soon but then i can't believe they are 11 days already doesn't feel like it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Got 2 bitches, one is 16 days post mating and one due to be mated any day now
> 
> Not something I usually do but as I am now a single parent myself and my eldest daughter decided if we were going to be housebound with a litter would prefer to do it one go
> 
> I must be mad


ooow hun you are going have a few hectic months ahead but will be worth

least you got your daughter to help you!

keep me posted


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

candysmum said:


> we have spots have had them for about 3 days maybe more! LOL  i was shocked at seeing them so soon but then i can't believe they are 11 days already doesn't feel like it.


year it is funny how they get there spots

it as gone fast i must admit

are you going keep one?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

cav said:


> ooow hun you are going have a few hectic months ahead but will be worth
> 
> least you got your daughter to help you!
> 
> keep me posted


Yep we will but Ellamay is great and got lots of friends to help out too
Hoping to keep at least 2 and have a waiting list for roughly 6 litters  Will be some dissapointed people, won't have another litter for a few years after these


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Yep we will but Ellamay is great and got lots of friends to help out too
> Hoping to keep at least 2 and have a waiting list for roughly 6 litters  Will be some dissapointed people, won't have another litter for a few years after these


With all that help you should be fine

wow you got so many people waiting,what are you hoping keep boys or girls are they for showing?

i got 4 people waiting for a pup so i just hope i get that many lol!

mine are all going to friends and family


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

cav said:


> With all that help you should be fine
> 
> wow you got so many people waiting,what are you hoping keep boys or girls are they for showing?
> 
> ...


Yes for showing, ideally would like a Ruby bitch and a Black and Tan dog, knowing my luck I'll get all B&Ts


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

cav said:


> year it is funny how they get there spots
> 
> it as gone fast i must admit
> 
> are you going keep one?


i want to keep the only Liver and white one but hubby is keeping his foot firmly down. we will see what happens though. otherwise no all are being sold i had a waiting list for 16 pups so i have a few to dissapoint as it is.


----------



## beckylock (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a litter of Chihuahua due. She is on day 62 so not long to go. Finger X it goes OK..


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all I am new here and just breeding my first ever Litter of Dobes....She is on day 48 at the moment and looking really large : just hope that she can last another 2 weeks  
Although I have done plenty of research health testing etc it is still a nerve racking time so I am sure I will be on here at some point asking for advice on what I should be doing even though I have read the book of the bitch a million times lol


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Emmisole,
Congratulations on the impending litter 
We are day 29 and had our confirmation scan today.
Also our first time.

Do stay intouch, we have a thread called We might be having puppies below, please do keep us updated as were all trying to support each other:biggrin:*


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure i will small-fluffy! you will probably all be sick of hearing from me. I am so excited at the moment....


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Day 25 for us - so fingers crossed


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

My girly popped 4 days ago so my waiting is over 

Good luck to all those waiting for puppies, im quite relieved our whelping is all over and done with and i can get on with enjoying our little furbabies for the short time we have them  - although i get to treasure 2 of them for a bit longer as they are going to switzerland and Germany and of course 1 (possibly 2) will be staying with us :thumbup:

Looking forwards to lots of puppy pics soon 

Ang x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

emmisoli said:


> Hi all I am new here and just breeding my first ever Litter of Dobes....She is on day 48 at the moment and looking really large : just hope that she can last another 2 weeks
> Although I have done plenty of research health testing etc it is still a nerve racking time so I am sure I will be on here at some point asking for advice on what I should be doing even though I have read the book of the bitch a million times lol


hi and welcome to the mad house

glad to hear you have had health tests done before breeding!
the book of the bitch is a great book!
if you have any questions im sure plenty of us will try help you
good luck to you all


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless all those pregnant tums and of course those who have already done it. I wish Rosie was but I think next year will be the year for us, unless Rosie comes into season early , but I very much doubt that will happen. Good luck to all of you expecting it is so exciting


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Vizzy
It is sooo exciting 
I keep looking at her tummy and thinking "we have babies in there"

Been trying to think of names now, something myself & OH cant agree on :arf:
Thankfully hes very hands on with the dogs, so at present we have agreed if we have one of each he will name the boy & I will name the girl 

Though i'd better like his choice 

Were now busy redecorating the spare room/nursery :lol:, as that is where mum & pups will be.

33 days to go *


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Well Katey my other bitch has been mated today 
She is away on her holidays (staying with stud dog owner in Co. Durham) 
Can't wait to have her home now


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Well congratulations to all of you who are expecting. It is so exciting and we all look forward to reading updates on their progress, especially when the babies arrive with, hopefully, lots of piccies. I am very pleased be able to add my little Westie Jemima to this list. She's on day 37 and you can def see a lil tum on her now.:smilewinkgrin: 

Congrats to all of you who have recently had litters. We are all enjoying reading their progress and seeing the wonderful pics. Keep them coming thick and fast:biggrin5:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

we're planning babies but not until later this year. Hopefully Freyja will come in season and be a good girl and come in season and be ready when her intended is here for a show .Otherwise we will be having a weekend in Northern Ireland when she is mated.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations Doggiesgalore  we are both eagerly waiting for the 4th of May then

Im hoping we don't need the vet being a Bank Holiday 

Have you had her scanned today? How many did they see if you did?
How many pups do Westies normally have? I don't know anything about the breed  sorry.

Give her gentle {{hugs}} from us


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> Congratulations Doggiesgalore  we are both eagerly waiting for the 4th of May then
> 
> Im hoping we don't need the vet being a Bank Holiday
> 
> ...


Hi Small~Fluffy thanks for the congrats. Soz but I entered the incorrect number of days in error. I've amended to read correctly now - she's 37 days from her first mating which makes her due 26th April.
I had her scanned last week. Unfortunately, because there was so many ops going on that day I wasn't allowed to be with her whilst they scanned her. This was disappointing but I did understand. Mima didn't think much of it either as she played them up and wriggled throughout the whole scan making it difficult to take a picture. However, they did manage to take a picture of one puppy. The vet (not my usual one as he's on his honeymoon) did say he thinks she got more but wasn't prepared to say a number. He also said he didn't feel she had fallen pregnant on the first mating. But to stick to that date anyway. So you may be right with the 4th May????


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> Congratulations Doggiesgalore  we are both eagerly waiting for the 4th of May then
> 
> Im hoping we don't need the vet being a Bank Holiday
> 
> ...


what breed of dog is yours???


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Im waiting for signs too - Tia will be due 7th May - she is off her food at the moment


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Snowey

My girl was off her food on day 28/29 but we have now changed her to the same amount but spread over 3 small meals & she is eating properly 

Her nipples have gone dark pink and grown a bit more.

Are you getting her scanned or just waiting. Is it your first time?
Good Luck with everything *


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi Snowey
> 
> My girl was off her food on day 28/29 but we have now changed her to the same amount but spread over 3 small meals & she is eating properly
> Her nipples have gone dark pink and grown a bit more.
> ...


Jemima was the same. Now feeding her Oscars puppy food 3 times daily. Will increase a little as from Sunday as she will be 6 weeks going from the first mating.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi Snowey
> 
> My girl was off her food on day 28/29 but we have now changed her to the same amount but spread over 3 small meals & she is eating properly
> 
> ...


Yes first litter - have started giving her scrambled egg in morning, and eats a little kibble at lunch - but not fussed about tea.
Just hope its the real thing as she had phantom last time 
Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

We've got babies on the scan. Vet wont say how many but we saw some 

Due early May 

now I can go shopping for the things we need


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

reddogs said:


> We've got babies on the scan. Vet wont say how many but we saw some
> 
> Due early May
> 
> now I can go shopping for the things we need


Congratulations reddogs, that brilliant news. It's so exciting seeing the puppies on the screen, isn't it... Makes you realise it's really happening and in a few weeks your be able to see the real thing


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Excited 


Moi


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I can picture the big grin!!
Mine still in place LOL*:thumbup:


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Just had confirmation - my baby Tia is having puppies - vet thinks 3 - so due 7th May.
She has'nt been eating hardly at all - but will eat tit bits from our hands


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

mine still is now on day 57


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

My girl is pregnant the vet said he could count 7 she is due the 26th of this month she is looking swell :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

still playing the waiting game to see
she has huge dark nipples but no other signs yet ow and shes been sick once
i hope she is not teasing me lol


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

snowey said:


> Just had confirmation - my baby Tia is having puppies - vet thinks 3 - so due 7th May.
> She has'nt been eating hardly at all - but will eat tit bits from our hands


Congratulations snowey and welcome to the doggie pudding club
Look forward to reading your updates.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> mine still is now on day 57


Not long to go now then emmisoli. Instead of the easter bunnie you could be having easter puppies visiting instead. How exciting. Keep us posted won't you?????


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

phillipa said:


> My girl is pregnant the vet said he could count 7 she is due the 26th of this month she is looking swell :thumbup:


Snap Phillipa. Jemima my westie is due on the same day. Don't know how many she's having though. But they're both looking swell together


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Not long to go now then emmisoli. Instead of the easter bunnie you could be having easter puppies visiting instead. How exciting. Keep us posted won't you?????


Hi doggiesgalore, 
well as this is my first litter I am unsure if she is in the early stages yet or not...I am all confused  she had a temp drop for 4 hours yesterday from 37.7 (average for the week) to 36.6 not sure if that was enough or if she needs it to drop more, but she still eating (but her mum does all the way through) she had a few half hearted digs in the box throughout the night and then slept solid!! loosing lots of mucous over the last 24 hours, so I don't know what is going on....her mum and nan usually whelp on day 57-59 she is 58 today, so will see what happens and I'm sure you will hear me if she does start


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Far too many!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the signs are that Freyja is coming in season. I have spoken to her intended husbands owner(Freyja's breeder). They will be over here with the stud dog the beggining of may so hopefully she'll hold on for another week or so then we may mate her in may.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Far too many!!!


...............


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

cav said:


> ...............


Sorry dont have a problem with regular breeders but what frightens me on here is the number of people rushing headlong into breeding with clearly limited knowledge experience or skills... who when given advice by people like Clueless who clearly knows what she is talking about they then shout down the advice.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay it is my first litter and have health tested for pra and have support from breeder who is now a very good friend.

I have read all I can and have not gone down this route lightly - as in my area of Scotland - breeders who test are very rare for our breed. In fact we have a problem even getting our poodles due to people not wanting them to come here - due to all the puppy farms. Also - if we had'nt had our share of grief would never have gone this route, due to buying pups with problems to develop which were there, but did not know the signs - but now have knowledge and am willing to share. I have known of a "breeder" using his blind dog to have pups - and others sold with no kc and no health testing - which now ring alarm bells for me - this is my reason. 

Yes - I am vetting potential owners carefully, and endorsing my babies - already having enquiries and not advertised yet - and one of the people is a lady I met a few years ago at my vets it turns out - who had a 20 year old poodle. Its a small world.
My dogs are pets first and foremost, and have travelled to bring them home to join our family. 

We all have to start somewhere, and I am ready for this I hope and organized.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Turkeylad. At a time when rescues are overflowing due to the credit crunch, responsible breeders are delaying their breeding plans, I'm a little concerned (to say the least) about how many pet owners on here are having litters, particularly as most if not all have had to advertise their puppies in order to find homes for them. If they had a long waiting list before they even mated, then I could understand their motive more. Irrespective of whether or not all the puppies have eventually found homes after advertising, I don't think it's the most responsible way to breed.

Breeding is always a selfish act on the part of the owner. Bitches don't need to have litters, in fact it puts considerable strain on them and is not without dangers. It seems to me, that to add to the dog population from dogs that have nothing special to offer the breed apart from clear health tests and a good temperament is, at this time, done wholly for the owners benefit.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Sorry dont have a problem with regular breeders but what frightens me on here is the number of people rushing headlong into breeding with clearly limited knowledge experience or skills... who when given advice by people like Clueless who clearly knows what she is talking about they then shout down the advice.


ow ok sorry took it a little personal:blushing:
yes i am hoping my girl is havin pups but i have got good homes waiting please dont think i just breed for the sake of it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I have to agree with Turkeylad. At a time when rescues are overflowing due to the credit crunch, responsible breeders are delaying their breeding plans, I'm a little concerned (to say the least) about how many pet owners on here are having litters, particularly as most if not all have had to advertise their puppies in order to find homes for them. If they had a long waiting list before they even mated, then I could understand their motive more. Irrespective of whether or not all the puppies have eventually found homes after advertising, I don't think it's the most responsible way to breed.
> 
> Breeding is always a selfish act on the part of the owner. Bitches don't need to have litters, in fact it puts considerable strain on them and is not without dangers. It seems to me, that to add to the dog population from dogs that have nothing special to offer the breed apart from clear health tests and a good temperament is, at this time, done wholly for the owners benefit.


is this aimed at me cus i dont show my dogs?????
im sorry but clear health tests and temprement does come first with me,my dogs are also a nice example.
i dont need advertise my pups as have homes waiting.
just because they are pets does not mean they are not suitable for the ring.
im just not into showing!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I already have homes for Freyja's pups. We may miss her this time but we have had new homes waiting for a while now. We particulary want to use this stud on her and as she is nearly 5 I have to do it this year. She came to us from her breeder for me to show and on the condition she had a litter of pups her breeder also owns the stud and they are having 2 pups we will be keeping 1 for ourselves. The last time Freyja had pups(before we had her) she only had a small litter.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> is this aimed at me cus i dont show my dogs?????


It wasn't aimed at anyone.



> im sorry but clear health tests and temprement does come first with me,my dogs are also a nice example.


absolutely but clear health tests and temperament doesn't automatically mean suitable for breeding. By and large, most dogs have good temperaments
and, inspite of the impression given by press and a certain journalist, there are many, many healthy dogs that would pass health tests. Doesn't automatically mean these should be bred from. In wolf packs only the alpha male and female would mate. We aren't quite so selective which results in poor breeding.



> i dont need advertise my pups as have homes waiting.


then it can't apply to you as I said what shocks me is the number of people on here who then state that they're going to advertise *after* they've had the litter.



> just because they are pets does not mean they are not suitable for the ring.


I've never referred to showing.



> im just not into showing!


neither am I


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

My earlier comment was flippant and i really dont have a problem with responsible breeding but look around the threads and there are some absolute cracking stuff on them from people who clearly have not thought through what they are doing and when given advice by members who clearly have knowledge they shout them down. &#304;n my opinion there is a big difference between getting your dog pregnant and professional breeding.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> İn my opinion there is a big difference between getting your dog pregnant and professional breeding.


I totally agree.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I have to agree with Turkeylad. At a time when rescues are overflowing due to the credit crunch, responsible breeders are delaying their breeding plans, I'm a little concerned (to say the least) about how many pet owners on here are having litters, particularly as most if not all have had to advertise their puppies in order to find homes for them. If they had a long waiting list before they even mated, then I could understand their motive more. Irrespective of whether or not all the puppies have eventually found homes after advertising, I don't think it's the most responsible way to breed.
> 
> Breeding is always a selfish act on the part of the owner. Bitches don't need to have litters, in fact it puts considerable strain on them and is not without dangers. It seems to me, that to add to the dog population from dogs that have nothing special to offer the breed apart from clear health tests and a good temperament is, at this time, done wholly for the owners benefit.


Absolutely agree with you!!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with both Turkeylad and Dundee
Even though I have 2 bitches mated - I can understand what both are saying 

I show my dogs (In fact got BOB and G2 with my young lad today  ) They are health tested, they have fantastic temperaments and I have a waiting list, plus want at least 2 for myself

To show you how good my dogs temperaments are I have brought a 7 year old dog home today to help someone out as they have bitches in season, the dog has been used at stud and so have one of my boys (4 years old), they have just spent half an hour racing around the garden together, we are talking about a Toy breed and a Gundog breed - Lovely to see 

I do think too many people are breeding for the wrong reasons, just my opinion and not aimed at anyone specifically


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I know nothing about breeding, and even less about showing..i think everyone should be required by law to have a licence to breed any animal , did anyone see in the paper this week about the RSPCA having rescued 100 St.Bernards all from the same owner , and one of the bitches there was in a dreadfull condition with 4 pups to feed and a dead puppy in the same crate with her?
I think if someone is prepared to come on here and ask for advice...then it has to be a good thing......right?
Please dont shout at me..tis just my opinion...=)

Sam


----------



## PetArtist (Apr 9, 2009)

cav said:


> how many members have pregnant bitches???


Too many.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations Rach on doing so well yesterday with your lad.
Like most of you, I am passionate about dogs and over the years my family and I have shared our home with quite a few, some of which have been rescues.
My husband and I presently share our home with 6 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and 1 West Highland White Terrier.
Our Westie is due to have puppies within the next two weeks. I have a waiting list and plan to keep at least one puppy.
We doing a little showing and agility.
My protential puppy owners are always carefully vetted. I am here for them 24/7. Regular contact is kept with the majority of my puppies and their owners (they visit me I visit them). We have puppy/dog (puppies eventually grow into adults) parties/bbq at least once a year. I also look after quite a few of them whilst their owners go on holiday - this is offered to all the owners of my puppies and continues throughout their adult years too. 
I breed the occasional litter. But only after all health tests have been carried out and passed. If for any reason the owner cannot continue to keep the puppy/dog for whatever reason then I will have the puppy/dog back. So far I have only had one back and that has been through the owner being extremely ill and no longer being in a position to look after the dog. 
I certainly do not feel I fall into the category of a back street breeder and most definitely not that of a puppy farmer. I can say with complete confidence that the families who share their lives with puppies/dogs bred by me will back me up 100% on that. In fact caring for my dogs and their puppies passionately as I do, I have made some terrific friends. 
Its breeders like myself who keeps dogs out of rescue.

I would also like to add that I wish there wasn't so many dogs in rescue and my heart goes out to them all. But you will never stop people wanting puppies. So it is essential to ensure they come from breeders who care passionately about their breeds. It's like saying people shouldn't have babies because there are enough orphans in the world. But babies will continue being born.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

minni girl said:


> I know nothing about breeding, and even less about showing..i think everyone should be required by law to have a licence to breed any animal , did anyone see in the paper this week about the RSPCA having rescued 100 St.Bernards all from the same owner , and one of the bitches there was in a dreadfull condition with 4 pups to feed and a dead puppy in the same crate with her?
> I think if someone is prepared to come on here and ask for advice...then it has to be a good thing......right?
> Please dont shout at me..tis just my opinion...=)
> 
> Sam


My problem is that i read a lot of the advice from people who İ believe have a good knowledge base and skills (even if we disagree on many issues) but there sound advice is being shouted down by the very people who were aking for advice and it is clear that some of these people are not knowlegable eough to be getting there dog pregnant and i use that phrase as i have said before i believe there is a difference in getting your dog pregnant and professional breeding.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Congratulations Rach on doing so well yesterday with your lad.
> Like most of you, I am passionate about dogs and over the years my family and I have shared our home with quite a few, some of which have been rescues.
> My husband and I presently share our home with 6 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and 1 West Highland White Terrier.
> Our Westie is due to have puppies within the next two weeks. I have a waiting list and plan to keep at least one puppy.
> ...


İn no way have İ said that there should not be breeding either in terms of pedigree dogs or cross breeds....what i have been trying to say is that there needs to a knowledge and skill. You have a waiting list for your puppies and a vetting system. My problem is with what appears to be people rushing into breeding like a bull in a china shop with limited knowledge skills both in terms of the girl dog and her puppies. İ know some people will shout me down but i sincerely believe there should be some form of lincence which you have to obtain before breeding.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Well I have 9 bitches here. 8 that I could easily take a litter from this year But I decided to buy in another Crested for the Ring rather than Breed as I cannot gaurantee that I would have a Vetted home inplace for puppies if the litter was over 5 in total


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

My Papillon had hers 12 weeks ago and my Miniature Pinscher delivered 2 days ago. My hands are full with the 2 remaining Papillons but with the two new Miniature Pinschers, round two commences.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> İ know some people will shout me down but i sincerely believe there should be some form of lincence which you have to obtain before breeding.


Thats what i said :001_tt2:...but Doggiesgalore has a great system in place..where she will take the puppy back if for any reason the new owner needs it to be taken back...and this shows that there are some great breeders about....
And if forums like this one can offer help and advice to people thinking about breeding and support them as much as is possible.....then thats a good thing too...=)

Sam


----------



## VickieMH (Apr 8, 2009)

We have taken back three puppies in the past, we have travelled from the midlands to Southampton for 6 hours to get a baby back.
Its all about making sure you pick the good breeders.

My girl gave birth last week, its her first litter and she is still learning bless her.. its hard work with one kiddie let alone a litter of 6 upwards


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought the thread, as the title suggests, was for those who have pregnant bitches and wish to share their good news. We can then be there to help and advise each other if and when required. Also, to celebrate with one another when our bitches individual big day finally arrives if we so wish. 

Then all of a sudden a sarcastic post appears saying ' far too many'. I cannot speak for others, but imo it was uncalled for. Then further unrelated comments were posted which kind of spoilt the thread. I appreciate you are entitled to your opinion, we all are. But personally in 'my own opinion' I felt it was an inappropriate comment to make on this particular thread. You should have started up your own.

Then another post went on to say 'Sorry dont have a problem with regular breeders'. But I am not a regular breeder nor am I a byb or a pf. I just like to have the occasional litter. So thought I would post saying how I feel and a little of how I breed. Hopefully then most of you who like to criticise will realise that occasional breeders can be ethical and responsible breeders too.

I would also like to point out that, unfortunately, Puppy Farmers are the ones that breed a whole lot more regularly than us ethical and responsible breeders.

I totally and sincere agree there are those who definitely need to do their homework before even thinking about breeding. Ethical and responsible breeders always do this first as there is so much to learn about your particular breed, the ancesters, the health tests/recommendations required etc etc. The list goes on and on. We all have to start some where!
I also agree their should be some form of policing scheme. Like that of the kc but imo handled in a different way. One whereby people like puppy farmers cannot join in the first place. But one where people have to show they are responsible breeders in the first instance.

I would also like to add that I have a lot of respect for all those who work within rescue, be it whatever kind of animal. You are brilliant, kind, tolerant people to say the least. I do not know where the animals or the human race would be without them.

I would also like to apologise to anyone who may feel I've highjacked the thread. That certainly wasn't my intention. And I for one continue to look forward to hearing all about your pregnant bitches. I will not say I know everything there is to know about breeding, certainly not. I feel no one ever does entirely as knowledge is gained all the time. However, if I can be of any help to any one with the knowledge that I have gained then I will be only to happy to help.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> I thought the thread, as the title suggests, was for those who have pregnant bitches and wish to share their good news. We can then be there to help and advise each other if and when required. Also, to celebrate with one another when our bitches individual big day finally arrives if we so wish.
> 
> Then all of a sudden a sarcastic post appears saying ' far too many'. I cannot speak for others, but imo it was uncalled for. Then further unrelated comments were posted which kind of spoilt the thread. I appreciate you are entitled to your opinion, we all are. But personally in 'my own opinion' I felt it was an inappropriate comment to make on this particular thread. You should have started up your own.
> 
> ...


As i have made quite clear İ believe that people who breed shoud be licensed and have clear expectationds and responsibilities. İ have made my position in regards to those people who get there dogs preganant on my own thread so want push the issue here. Only to repeat İ have no problem with ethical professional breeding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Having just read this through I do see both sides, this is in no reflection on the people who are posting here. I do feel that within the uk (world?) as a whole there are far too many people entering breeding without the correct forethought, planning, preperation or even the feintest notion of what to do. Should that reflect on this thread? - no. This thread has the opportunity for everyone (experienced or not) currently expecting a litter to get help, information and guidance from experienced breeders. This of course does not include the "puppy farmers" who are a different kettle of fish altogether.

if someone has irresponsibly (whether accidental or purposefully) decided to breed their dog, the very fact that they have come here for help and advice can only ever be seen as a good thing!

Here there are many experienced breeders who can act as a virtual mentor to a novice who through whatever circumstances has found themselves "expecting". The puppies born with the help of the experieced breeders help, will and do stand a better chance at correct pregnancy/nutrition/raising/treatment/homing than without. 


right - off my soapbox now.


Lets get this thread back on topic - helping guiding and sharing then information for owners who are currently expecting!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I have not joined in with the Forum much

But have to say I 
100% agree with Doggiesgalore :thumbup:

I don't think it matters if people show, or have had 1 or 10 litters.

Everyone who wishes to have a litter ethically and responsibly is just as entitled as anyone else.
We do all have to start somewhere 

Just because some have to ask questions, its not because we haven't all done our research, it may be because its nice to get many opinions.

It would be nice to get the thread back on track 
And for us all to share our experience's.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Thats what i said :001_tt2:...but Doggiesgalore has a great system in place..where she will take the puppy back if for any reason the new owner needs it to be taken back...and this shows that there are some great breeders about....
> And if forums like this one can offer help and advice to people thinking about breeding and support them as much as is possible.....then thats a good thing too...=)
> 
> Sam


That is hardly a licensing system!!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*And you feel the supporters of PETA are those who should advice us???*


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*But that is just one persons opinion....

& though the person may have some genuine thoughts to help & advice it doesn't mean everyone else's opinions are wrong.

Just because someone breeds a litter doesn't make them ignorant, stupid or greedy.

Im expecting my first litter after 25+ years of buying or rescueing from others.
I have researched what Im doing, have support & more than one mentor & a endless list of people who want a pup from this mating.
But
We want to keep 2 pups from the expected litter, and my breed only has between 1-3 normally.
That may or may not leave one for sale. 
No greed involved, as the right loving home for the pup is far more important than any price I could put on a pups head.

I have not made this descision on a whim otherwise I would have been breeding for years!!

Maybe you should think a little more before making a "flippant" comment.
As some of us love our animals deeply.

Just as you love & support yours. *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we please keep this thread on topic 

Thankyou 

Tashi


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

tashi said:


> Can we please keep this thread on topic
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Tashi


Title is how many members have pregnant bitches? my reply was too many hows that off topic!!??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

turkeylad said:


> Title is how many members have pregnant bitches? my reply was too many hows that off topic!!??


It was the later posts that were off topic


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Still say far too many!!


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't added to this as I actually felt quite hurt by that comment when you first made it.

You are entitled to your opinion and you did start an alternative thread on this so as not to hi-jack but the hi-jack continued by others and you replied.

Please as has been said some of us are quite pleased to be breeding our dogs, we have done a lot of research and are always looking for help and guidance - there is a wealth of this here and we value constructive advice - these sadly derogartory comments by various posters just make us feel very unhappy about what is supposed to be quite a good time for us and our dogs.

Do not condem those of us who, after many years of owning dogs, have decided that we would like to breed maybe just the one litter keep your energy for the fight against those indiscriminate breeders who really are only in it for the money.

As the moderators have said

Back on thread please although I suspect this one is now very tainted.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wow
ok to members that think all of us are bad because we breed from our dogs!:ciappa:

i have owned cavs for many years and i dont have a litter very often my last one was a while ago!
these are things i offer as breeder!

1 full kc reg and pedigree
2 clear health certificates
3 pups endorced
4 life time of support also you can return pup or dog if you are not happy!
5 puppy pack
5 diet sheet
6 contract

i bet i forgot a few cus im in a rush lol!
also i just wanted to say that i vet all homes never would let a full time worker have a pup 
i hope this answers a few of the questions raised just because my dogs are pets does not mean things are not done properly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I have only posted on this thread once, to try and get it back on topic (oh well lol)

I am not expecting pups, but i have been enjoying reading about who/what is expecting and i have found it very informative. Please dont let the thread die, remember that others read and get info from the sidelines without posting themselves.

xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am taking a bitch to be mated tomorrow, long long journey about 5 hrs travelling time.

So fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Isn't Ellamay too young  She's not even had her health tests yet :yikes:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am taking a bitch to be mated tomorrow, long long journey about 5 hrs travelling time.
> 
> So fingers crossed :biggrin:


Thats a long drive Tashi I am going to be doing a 3-4 if I breed Rosie. What breed is she? Have you had blood tests one or are you just going on her season days? I have been wondering whats the best way to do it.
Good luck


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Thats a long drive Tashi I am going to be doing a 3-4 if I breed Rosie. What breed is she? Have you had blood tests one or are you just going on her season days? I have been wondering whats the best way to do it.
> Good luck


i take my girl when she starts standing and lifting her girly bits 
i dont realy go by the date no more cus they are all so different


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> i take my girl when she starts standing and lifting her girly bits
> i dont realy go by the date no more cus they are all so different


I like to have things all planned in my head but you cant do that with dogs can you lol. Is it a case of you phone the stud dog owner when she comes into season and say I will call you when its the time? Have you got a few days grace once she start standing? My girl stood for anyone that walked past her last time lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I like to have things all planned in my head but you cant do that with dogs can you lol. Is it a case of you phone the stud dog owner when she comes into season and say I will call you when its the time? Have you got a few days grace once she start standing? My girl stood for anyone that walked past her last time lol.


yes it is a pain
im lucky cus i have my boy and he gives me plenty of warning when a girl is coming in season.
yes i ring my stud as soon as see blood and say i will be in touch soon,you should notice a change in her pesonality as well when they are ready to mate but again they are all different,my girl started putting her tail to one side about nine days but she is a little tease lol!
yes you have a few days play with
ive not had the blood tests done but i think its up to you how you decide do things


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am taking a bitch to be mated tomorrow, long long journey about 5 hrs travelling time.
> 
> So fingers crossed :biggrin:


Hope all goes well for you and your bitch tomorrow Tashi.
I know the long journey time makes it a very long day. But you are obviously like me and believe a good stud is well worth the travelling for.
Have a safe journey.
Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Vizzy
You can get mate slips. They are little strips of paper you wipe around the vulva and lets you know when your girl is ready or nearly ready by the colour they go.

If you want to know more I can ask my friend who used them.

But heard of a few people saying they worked well & quite cheap. *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rach said:


> Isn't Ellamay too young  She's not even had her health tests yet :yikes:


You fool you will have them believing you. Ellamay is Rach's daughter and she is coming with me for company 



vizzy24 said:


> Thats a long drive Tashi I am going to be doing a 3-4 if I breed Rosie. What breed is she? Have you had blood tests one or are you just going on her season days? I have been wondering whats the best way to do it.
> Good luck


We were going to have the pre-mate done, but, our vets arent very swift with them so they could tell me 'yes go' and by the time I get there maybe wont mate her til the next day, so going up and staying 



doggiesgalore said:


> Hope all goes well for you and your bitch tomorrow Tashi.
> I know the long journey time makes it a very long day. But you are obviously like me and believe a good stud is well worth the travelling for.
> Have a safe journey.
> Please let us know how you get on.


Certainly will do, this dog I fancied when a puppy and have followed him closely watching temperament etc, asked to use him after going over him and watching him move etc. He has just been made a Champion in the last couple of weeks as well :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

My parents used to use ovulation pads....theyre quite good ..i asked them for you, you can get them here ..CANINE OVUALUATION PADS

Hope that helps 

Sammy


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks Minni 
they were the things I was trying to explain 
paper strips :blush: was all that came to mind LOL *


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

hehehe:tongue_smilie: it's ok Small-Fluffy, i had'nt a clue what you meant but i had heard my parent's mention them, so i gave then a quick tinkle.

Sammy


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well at least you knew where I was coming from "just" 

The brain sometimes knows what Im thinking of but doesn't remember the vital piece of information to help :w00t: :lol:*


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well at least you knew where I was coming from "just"
> 
> The brain sometimes knows what Im thinking of but doesn't remember the vital piece of information to help :w00t: :lol:*


Now who does that remind me of???

Oh yeh, meeeee....... lol


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*LOL

If its to do with the dogs my mind is totally focused :biggrin:

Anything else gets a little foggy 
So obviously not quite as important  *


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehehe:biggrin: My parents loved your description , when i told them what you had mentioned in your post "little strips of paper you wipe around the vulva " 

Sammy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hehe you can also get a tester kit which you take a little bit of slobber from the dogs mouth and you see a change in the cells shape when your dog is ready i used this and it does work but it was hard getting the sample

ow and i defo think my girl is havin pups:thumbup:


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

cav said:


> hehe you can also get a tester kit which you take a little bit of slobber from the dogs mouth and you see a change in the cells shape when your dog is ready i used this and it does work but it was hard getting the sample
> 
> ow and i defo think my girl is havin pups:thumbup:


Thats bril Cav. Congrats to you and your girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

doggiesgalore said:


> Thats bril Cav. Congrats to you and your girl


woo hoo
yes i am pleased her tummy is getting big and im pretty sure i can feel movement  lol!
ive waited so long for this litter


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thats great news Cav 

Do keep us updated.

We're day 46 now and can feel the pups moving when my little girl at rest.
Her tummy is getting quite big, she looks like she's swallowed a pineapple  

If it is just 2 pups they must be huge, so im thinking 3.

She's also starting to lose a little hair around her nips now, so definately getting herself ready.*


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

My husbands family keep asking us if we are going to breed from Sox. our lab x collie. we have only had her since the 8th feb. But the family used to breed german shepards amongst others breeds all through hubbys childhood but no one in the family has bred for a few years now. We have been researching breeding for a couple of weeks now and will continue researching and finding out from family members if they are wanting pups before we even contemplated it. I am not saying I will or won't let Sox have a litter she is only 1 yr old but thought that whilst it is a question the best thing I can do is research it and get advice fro you guys and the older family members who used to breed.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Thats great news Cav
> 
> Do keep us updated.
> 
> ...


ooow i will dont worry

im not sure how many she is havin yet!

my vet never gets the numbers right
so year maybe 3 or even more lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations Cav!!

Sammy


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have to take Jemima's name off the 'preggers list' now as at 7/8 wks pregnant she has absorbed them.

I wish all of you every success with your mummies-to-be and look forward to being kept up-to-date with eveyones progress. Next best thing


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

3 more long weeks to go!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*12 days tops for us *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *12 days tops for us *


i bet you can wait!

how is she with the heat my dog keeps being sick
she is under the kitchen table trying to hide bless


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*very excited now  cant believe how quickly the weeks have gone by.

She hasn't been laying in the sun, read in the books that to much heat not good for the pups  , so we have left all the doors open and hubby has put sun brollys up an the gazebo over the decking. So she has plenty of shade but still able to enjoy going outside 

have you started splitting your girls meals into same amount but more times a day? it may help her to keep it down  just a thought.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *very excited now  cant believe how quickly the weeks have gone by.
> 
> She hasn't been laying in the sun, read in the books that to much heat not good for the pups  , so we have left all the doors open and hubby has put sun brollys up an the gazebo over the decking. So she has plenty of shade but still able to enjoy going outside
> 
> have you started splitting your girls meals into same amount but more times a day? it may help her to keep it down  just a thought.*


not long for you...carnt wait see your pups

my girl as not been in the sun as yes heat is bad for them she as been out do a wee and come straight back in lol!

yes ive been splitting her meals and she was alot better but the heat as started her being sick again,she as also got a big tum seen as she got 3 weeks to go
pups seem active i can feel them when she is still

have you put your whelping box up yet?


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Yes whelping box up  she loves going in it and now asks for us to open it up when she wants peace & quiet.
We put loads of loose blankets in it and she has made it into a little nest, looks very cosy 

Maybe you are expecting a large litter and they have really filled your little girl out. 

But i suppose just like us humans some can suffer from sickness whereas others don't  Give her {{hugs}} from us and tell her that cold kitchen floor is good for her hot belly 

As for the pups moving, its wonderful. Can feel them so easily now and when she is at rest you can see her mummy tummy rippling 

Keep us updated and i will share puppy pics when they make there debut into the big wide world *


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Small~fluffy, I am so excited for you. Bet your counting the days down now. Please don't forget to let me know how it's all going.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

can't feel the puppies here 

Whelping box going up in the next day or so and she's on 3 meals a day

time is going very fast now


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

what day are you on red dogs? I didn't feel anything in my bitch till day 51 and she had 10 in there so not a small litter by any means


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

We are on 50 today but I was watching her very closely when she was lying on her back last night and I swear we could see her tummy jumping a bit so I am happy now, made me smile a lot, still can't feel anything though but that doesn't matter she is growing nicely and finally starting to slow down


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

reddogs said:


> We are on 50 today but I was watching her very closely when she was lying on her back last night and I swear we could see her tummy jumping a bit so I am happy now, made me smile a lot, still can't feel anything though but that doesn't matter she is growing nicely and finally starting to slow down


that is lovely to hear

ive been for another scan and all looks well ,pups are lively and hearts all detected and beating

i carnt see movement but i can feel little movements from them


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi all, well were now day 54 and our little girl has had a bout of the runs today though seems well in herself.
Can feel the pups well and when she's laying on her back you can see little kicks from her tummy.
She's also changed shape the tummy lower today and not so wide at the sides.
Sleeping lots but still having little walks around the garden. Eating well but on to 4 small meals now.
She's also got a little funny with the other dogs, not snappy or anything, just a little telling off when they get near her back end. 
She is very much superglued to my side now.
Im told they will probably be here in 1 week (day 61) but to keep a close eye on her from tuesday. Though we have been anyway *


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Hasn't really slowed down too much yet, varies really on how hot it is and still eating for the entire British Isles but has 3 meals rather than 2. Sleepy when not busy, tummy is definitely full up and drops toward the end of the day otherwise she is doing well but we are few days behind you - and I've told her she can't have the babies until next week


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Reddogs
Happy to hear all is going well for you both  only 10 days to go for you :biggrin:

Have you started taking her temperature yet? We started yesterday, and was surprised how little fuss was made of it.
Just twice a day till thursday then up to 3x so we hopefully don't miss the drop.
The pups have fallen into place now, hence the change in shape, so just cooking them up for the next 7 days now :biggrin:

Im just sat twiddling my thumbs and waiting now *


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi all, well were now day 54 and our little girl has had a bout of the runs today though seems well in herself.
> Can feel the pups well and when she's laying on her back you can see little kicks from her tummy.
> She's also changed shape the tummy lower today and not so wide at the sides.
> Sleeping lots but still having little walks around the garden. Eating well but on to 4 small meals now.
> ...


Hi I didnt realise you were expecting a litter  How exciting what breed will they be? Not long to go by the sounds of it, good luck keep us updated any pics?


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Vizzy
Yes they are due in 6 days, but things maybe starting, she wasn't keen to eat, temp has dropped slightly, tummy has gone quite hard and she keep spinning like a flea has bitten her bum.
Ears down and not a happy calm girl today.
Will pop in later if things ok and will add pup pics when we have some. *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi Vizzy
> Yes they are due in 6 days, but things maybe starting, she wasn't keen to eat, temp has dropped slightly, tummy has gone quite hard and she keep spinning like a flea has bitten her bum.
> Ears down and not a happy calm girl today.
> Will pop in later if things ok and will add pup pics when we have some. *


aaaw how exciting for you
please keep us up-dated
good luck!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right I will be glued to the site now for news. Hang on Hubby for another petforums litter lol. He always looks at me and rolls his eye as I check for news every 5 mins. I think I have a pet forums ocd


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well my friend thinks we are in Stage 1 but being a maiden this could take upto 48hrs or maybe over in 6hrs. 

We now have little sighs/huffs but seems ok, and is snuggled in her whelping box.

I promise to update but please don't check in every 5mins :crazy: every couple of hours maybe LOL as this can take a while.

When we get to pushing I will say *


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, Good luck what breed are they going to be? I have work later so that will stop me checking for a bit lol. so exciting


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Either she's been very busy with the puppies or nothing has happened :

Don't think we'll be doing the temperature thing, just observation I think but that could all change. Got all the stuff out of the garage and checked it all out - worked out that you had to turn on the plug to get the heated mat to warm up  and I'm not even in a panic today 

Got two breeders who are friends at the end of the phone for advice, one just said that it didn't matter what time either - brave woman. Still trying to get my brain around the puppy packs before I run out of peace and quiet. Have chosen a load of names for their kennel names, hopefully we'll be allowed to use them, first check seemed to indicate we'd be OK.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

_Well nothing has happened but good for the pups to stay in as long as possible.
Stringy discharge, pee'ing more but thats been it for a while.
Seemed like things were moving but vet has said not to worry and they will arrive when ready 

She is fast asleep and im not far behind incase everything starts up over night 

Will update tomorrow _x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Hope you had a good nights sleep any news this morning?????


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sorry no news...
Nothing happening except she has the runs  so lots of bottom washing!!

Vet happy and said shouldn't be many more days now *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Sorry no news...
> Nothing happening except she has the runs  so lots of bottom washing!!
> 
> Vet happy and said shouldn't be many more days now *


you will just have to play the waiting game 

did you mate her more than once?

i did my girl 2 times but im going by the first time for the due date

good luck hun keep poping on with news


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Good morning all, well no news but Im pleased as still 4-5 days to go. 
Yes she was mated more than once but from the scan the vet said she took from the first so thats the date im working from 
This morning has been a little strange as all my other dogs keeps sniffing & licking her lady bits 
Maybe they know something I don't 
Will update when we have some movement*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My dog might possibly be pregnant i'm not sure if she is or not yet, how long is it before you can tell?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Glad everything seems to be going ok, wont be long now before you have some little squeekers. I love those little squeeks and snuffle noises they make. Hopefully she will keep hold of them for a couple more days


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I think she is doing really well and hopeful will keep them in a bit longer as better for the pups lungs etc.

Its like watching a slow ticking bomb *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lol this will be me next week

yes they better in but ive had them early before and they were all fine


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Cav
You must be getting sooo excited now 

Ive been surprised how quickly the weeks have gone by. And now Im sat waiting to meet & great the new family members 

Not getting to excited yet, trying to stay calm and keep my brain focused  not easy...*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi Cav
> You must be getting sooo excited now
> 
> Ive been surprised how quickly the weeks have gone by. And now Im sat waiting to meet & great the new family members
> ...


haha yes i carnt wait

i just hope that none of us have any problems and healthy puppys i always get so worried.

my girl is not being sick no more and is eating loads so thats good and the pups look lively one had hick ups last night bless


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all im expecting pups too in 4 and a half weeks, cannot wait x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hi all im expecting pups too in 4 and a half weeks, cannot wait x


haya matey

long time no see lol

how are all your dogs doing?

not seen you on here for ages:cryin:


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cav said:


> haya matey
> 
> long time no see lol
> 
> ...


Hiya cav, didnt know it was you, howwws it going hun?
Yes the dogs are all fine and me too. It started getting boring on here o stopped coming on 
Whats with the name change
:crazy:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi EnglishRose & Congratulations on your forthcoming litter *


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ooooh I love puppies the more the merrier.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Hi EnglishRose & Congratulations on your forthcoming litter *


Cheers hun xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Well a week to go and my little girl is getting bigger all the time - she is snorring away behind me.

I think she has started to slow down a bit now and she isn't actually trying to eat my hand with hunger  , has sticky feathers on her back end and attracts a lot of sniffs from the others, otherwise all seems to be well. She has actually started to show a little interest in the whelping box but we haven't actually made a big deal of it it is there for her if she wants it.

It is getting exciting and I can't wait to see the little babbies that are kicking away inside her tummy now 

Good luck small~fluffy and cav any time now, what is your exact date? ours is the 7th


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

18 days to go with Lass and 5 weeks with Katey
All going well so far


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi reddogs
Im glad your girl doing so well in these last few days 
The sticky feathers are a delight LOL we have actually trimmed around the area now  makes it a bit more pleasant plus she is so big she has trouble cleaning round there now 

We are due on sunday so not to long now, we thought she had started again tonight as was in her box panting, but nooo she had wrapped herself in her bedding and had got to warm :crazy:

Do keep us updated 
So many pups due to all of us, the forum will go so quiet when they all arrive, we'll all be to busy coo'ing over our new furbabies *


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

We don't get panting so much more snorking  she can still lie on her back and looks so lovely all pudgy with little bumps popping up and her boobs twitching where the puppies are playing


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

She officially has a football team in her belly now bless her  

I suppose since it's dogs I should say flyball or agility but they are bouncing around now - so lovely to watch

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hiya cav, didnt know it was you, howwws it going hun?
> Yes the dogs are all fine and me too. It started getting boring on here o stopped coming on
> Whats with the name change
> :crazy:


haha just fancied a change lol!

im good yes i also left for a while but ive started to come back on
look forward to your pups
which one is it?
mine are due in a week and a half

nice to see a old face on here as most of them have long gone


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi reddogs we still have a week and half go but it will soon be puppy time for us all....i carnt wait lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cav said:


> haha just fancied a change lol!
> 
> im good yes i also left for a while but ive started to come back on
> look forward to your pups
> ...


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

I am getting excited too - just over a week for Tia to go - and I have felt them moving. Just wish her appetite would improve a bit - she is getting used to this hand feeding lark


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't you dare say my bum looks big in this


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

reddogs said:


> Don't you dare say my bum looks big in this
> 
> View attachment 21068


Bless her big puppy filled belly. It seems like there are so many litters due at the moment i can hardly contain my excitement.

Small and fluufy I hope your girl is doing ok they must be due any moment 

Keep us updated everyone on all the pups imminent arrivals, I just love the pupppy threads unfortunatley it feeds my already terrible addiction to pet forums, my name is Julia and I am a pet forums addict


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are going to take Freyja to be mated today.I have just had a phone call to say he is in this country now and on his way down the M6.

Freyja is on day 17 of her season I know its late but as the dog lives in Ireland it has been a problem getting them together. If it doesn't happen today then we will wait till next time even if it means a few days in Ireland with her. She's so difficult to tell if she's ready Tegan flirts with anyone when she is ready even the other bitches and my castrated male. Her crate has to have locks on the door as she will escape from any crate but Freyja has shown no interest what so ever in my boys. They go and sniff at her when she is in her crate but she just doesn't respond. She's had a litter before and apparently this is how she is you just have to hope you get it right.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi all
No news from us as yet.
These pups must be extremely happy inside...

Vet happy so we will just continue to wait wait wait.... shall i go on *


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We may be hearing the patter of whippet feet in 9 weeks time:001_tt1: Babies willbe due on American indepence day 4th July.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well today is our due date and puppy number 1 is...

still NOT here *


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont know if we count  but we are hopefully expecting everything is crossed waiting to find out, puppies due from the 25th of june


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Of course it counts

fingers crossed for you

we are currently looking very uncomfortable but got a few days to go yet, have started trimming her feathers now as they are getting a bit sticky - ugh


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

just had a look at the photo of your little girl awww poor thing looks big hope all goes well for you both


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Boston said:


> just had a look at the photo of your little girl awww poor thing looks big hope all goes well for you both


she is growing by the day I am just hoping we don't have the 10 that the stud dog owner is betting on  I think she will pop soon

but thank you for your good wishes


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well today is our due date and puppy number 1 is...
> 
> still NOT here *


What news?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi all
one long week to go and all is well


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well we are in whelp as I type 

Slow but consistant. But know it can take a while.

Will update when we have a new arrival or 2 *


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well we are in whelp as I type
> 
> Slow but consistant. But know it can take a while.
> 
> Will update when we have a new arrival or 2 *


Haven't posted on this thread as I don't breed but I do like to read all the threads, just wanted to say good luck and hope all goes well today and I am looking forward to updates later.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Well we are in whelp as I type
> 
> Slow but consistant. But know it can take a while.
> 
> Will update when we have a new arrival or 2 *


good luck

will sit a wait for news


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Puppy 1 is a girl :thumbup:

She absolutely beautiful x*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Omg that was quick congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

any more news?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Puppy 1 is a girl :thumbup:
> 
> She absolutely beautiful x*


aaaaw great news

will wait for more news

a big congratulations


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Puppy 2 is a Boy :thumbup:

We think we have finished as she has curled up with the babies and is getting some well deserved rest :001_wub:*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Puppy 2 is a Boy :thumbup:
> 
> We think we have finished as she has curled up with the babies and is getting some well deserved rest :001_wub:*


Congratulations small and fluffy!!

Cant wait to see them =)

Sammy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless a pidgeon pair as they say!!!! Well done and congratulations to you both


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww congratulations, I'm glad all went well, looking forward to updates and pics


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Been busy today folks

thought we'd gone in to first stage labour this morning as she didn't want breakfast so was following my girl round the garden a lot thinking how boring that would be for 24 hours

next thing she's gotten into the whelping box which was full of vet bed for her to make nests in and won't move

She started heaving so it was a quick removal of vet bed and eventually I managed to get paper in and the rest of the vet bed out and bingo she's having puppies 

six puppies 4 boys, 2 girls between 2 and 5:30

Mum and babies seem to be doing very well even if they are the cleanest babies in the world 

She's been out to the toilet, eaten some food, drunk some water and doesn't want to leave her babies.

All happy here


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow congratulations for all the new puppies, hope all is well with them.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

reddogs said:


> Been busy today folks
> 
> thought we'd gone in to first stage labour this morning as she didn't want breakfast so was following my girl round the garden a lot thinking how boring that would be for 24 hours
> 
> ...


 " Congratulations!! "

Sammy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

reddogs said:


> Been busy today folks
> 
> thought we'd gone in to first stage labour this morning as she didn't want breakfast so was following my girl round the garden a lot thinking how boring that would be for 24 hours
> 
> ...


Congratulations reddogs I thought you had a few weeks to go. So pleased all went well. 6 is a nice number for a litter and it sounds like your little girl did a great job, cant wait to see pics of all the newcomers it must be the day for pups as small and fluffy had hers today too. Keep us updated of their progress, i get addicted to these threads lol.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

We were a couple of days early

Here's a picture of the first three and then mum with all the pups


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

reddogs said:


> We were a couple of days early
> 
> Here's a picture of the first three and then mum with all the pups
> 
> ...


Oh bless them they are so gorgous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already love the lighter colour one!!!!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*How wonderful, im so pleased for you hun.
How strange ours arrived a day late and yours arrived a couple of days early 
Both had them this afternoon as well.

I will add pics of our new arrivals tomorrow, if we can get mummy to let us near enough 

Know hubby took loads but not had a chance to view them yet.

Congratulations & give mummy big hugs from us  xx*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

OMG theyre lovely...

Again...congratulations!

Sammy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

reddogs said:


> We were a couple of days early
> 
> Here's a picture of the first three and then mum with all the pups
> 
> ...


Congratulations, they are absolutely gorgeous, so so cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations Red and Fluffy
Beautiful pups Red, mum looks well. Looking forward to seeing pics of your 2 soon fluffy.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

congrats to both of you 
lovely pics


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations 

Im still waiting - Just a week to go


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Help how do i add photos please? It keeps asking for a URL?*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Help how do i add photos please? It keeps asking for a URL?*


I'll try and explain - but I'm not great with computers.

There are 2 methods, if you have the photo's on your computer you can click the paperclip at the top of the reply to thread box and browse for your photo.

Or if your photo's are on an online host such as photobucket or flickr then copy the img code from the site and then click the insert image button at the top of the reply to thread box and paste the image code.

You should get your pics on here then. I'm not good at explaining so I'll be suprised if you can follow these instructions.
Good luck, and I look forward to seeing some pictures soon hopefully.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Our new pups
The girl is *Pixie* & the Boy *Pippin* though we call him Pip-squeak
Pixie weighed in at 107g & Pip was 63g he doesn't enjoy being washed much and squeaks a lot :crazy: 

They have had a wonderful first 24hrs and both have gained weight.
Mummy is extremely attentive to there needs so we haven't interferred though would love to really get our hands on them... best not to though.
We did manage to get a couple of decent photos after weigh in this morning, so hope you adore my first ever litter as much as we do :001_wub:*

p.s The photo instructions were perfectly clear. Thank you


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh so cute, what breed are they?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless they look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! and sooooo tiny


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad you could follow my instructions - LOL 
The pups are so sweet, I love a good puppy fix


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

They are as cute as - well little phones 

so sweet

Our mum is being great and when I tried to weigh them earlier she was very worried and watched me quite closely so I waited until we got her out for a wee before trying to do the rest and tidying up the box and replacing the vet bed.

She is, however, very easily persuaded to come out of her box if she thinks that there is food that the others are getting that she isn't like peas and carrots  in fact she stands at the gate and looks, but is straight back in with the pups once she's got what she wants.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely puppies.

We're only on day 5 since Freyja was mated so have got a long way to go yet. In fact we don't even know that she is definitely pregnant. The good thing with my pups is I don't have to put collars on them as they are usually all different colours.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

A big belated congratulations to Red Dogs & Small Fluffy.

Cannot believe that due to being busy and no time to come on the forum that I missed both the births.

Small fluffly, I loved the pics of your furbabies and the names you chosen for them both.

Red dogs, I look forward to hopefully seeing some pics of your furbabies real soon.

Hugs and kisses for all the furbabies and even bigger ones for the mums for being so clever.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

8 days to go here, not sure if we will make due date, just hoping she keeps them in for a few days more :sad:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> 8 days to go here, not sure if we will make due date, just hoping she keeps them in for a few days more :sad:


Same here Rach i dont think my girl will be long either


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

do you mean long to have them or long to know if she is pregnant?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> do you mean long to have them or long to know if she is pregnant?


hi hun

to have them i thought i told you my cav was havin pups


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

cav said:


> hi hun
> 
> to have them i thought i told you my cav was havin pups


sorry but i am off and on like a yo-yo - sometimes a few days as i work nights so i could have missed your news. How exciting for you! How many days is she? How many are you expecting?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> sorry but i am off and on like a yo-yo - sometimes a few days as i work nights so i could have missed your news. How exciting for you! How many days is she? How many are you expecting?


what you like

she as got just under a week to go but i dont think she will be long!
not sure how many but vet said there is defo more than 1 so we will just have wait and see:thumbup1:

check my new thread out day 55 for news hun


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

cav said:


> what you like
> 
> she as got just under a week to go but i dont think she will be long!
> not sure how many but vet said there is defo more than 1 so we will just have wait and see:thumbup1:
> ...


ok will have look - would like to see pics!


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations red dogs and small fluffy.

We have been up most of the night here - Tia been panting and restless - and has now settled down for a nap


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hi Snowey

Do let us know when Tia becomes a mummy & don't forget We LOVE photos 
Hope it all goes well x*


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Tia had a wee boy last nite - 7oz - chocolate - and she is a super mum - will post pic later - as had to go work - my son looks after them during day - and stayed up all last nite


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless well done congratulations to you both


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope it is okay to post this on this thread. We are looking to offer a 5 star country home to a cavalier and believe some of you may be expecting puppies. I thought it would be nice to deal with someone from this website. We are willing to travel and would not rule out medical problems as we have had rescue dogs. 

We have a 7 year old blenheim cavalier called Poppy. :001_wub: Poppy is an ex breeding dog and came to us with a host of issues. 18 months on she is a happy,outgoing, lively rather small cavalier. I have been advised that a younger dog would be better for a companion (those of you with more knowledge may be able to advise if this is not correct) and my daughter would really love a puppy as we have had older hard to place cavaliers previously. We could not offer a home until the first week in June.

Home check and references can be provided.:thumbup1:

My apologies if this thread is not appropriate.:confused5:


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mandy
Don't think there is anything wrong with the thread, all I can say is please chose your pup carefully 

If you would like any help finding a pup in your area or any info please email me [email protected]

Rach x


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Congratulations :001_wub:
Will look forward to seeing pics of the little one *


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is a pic taken just after he was born


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Awwww look at the little guy :001_wub:
does he have a name yet? Hope all is going well & Tia is slowly recovering 
How have you found the whole experience?

Thank you for sharing  x*


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

I found it amazing and was calm through out apart from a slight hiccup when placenta did not come away itself. A learning experience in lots of ways, and know how everyone feels now about lack of sleep, and coping with everything at once. 

My son who has learning difficulties has been with Tia and pup since he was born - refusing to go to bed even when we are there - and has taken over - I should'nt have let him read book of the bitch - its his bible now - he has just taken over - and I am so proud of him too 
New owners to be are delighted - and posted me an email after he was born, and have named him Percy.

I am surprised and proud of my girl - I can see how pulled she is between us and her baby - and Percy wins everytime. She looks a lot thinner now - drinking loads and just beg to eat - have had to add lactol to her water.

Will I do this again - yes - if you had asked me 6 months ago if I had been ready for this - I was'nt - but support, help and guidance from two friends - Poochiemum and another poodle breeder who lives in Angus, and a great vet


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I mated my whippet and my whippet x bedlington 2day so hopefully i will have pups in july


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw more babies have been born

my cavalier pups are all doing great


----------

